

Wallflower at the Web Party (2006) - applecore
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/10/15/business/yourmoney/15friend.html?pagewanted=all

======
SuperKlaus
Interesting they're still around. From
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friendster](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friendster)

Friendster is a social gaming site that is based in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
and The service became popular in Southeast Asia and is a major site in that
region of the world.

------
ritchiea
Published October 2006, a little over 2 years after Facebook was founded and
there are zero mentions of Facebook here.

------
robertcorey
myYearbook.com didn't make it out either ):

